# Is my hedgehog sick?



## crazydevil123 (Apr 19, 2013)

HI im a new owner of a albino hedgehog and I have been keep his cage clean and im holding him plenty but he has recently lost his normal routine, he would normally wake up at 8 pm and eat all of his food and run/play in his cage, but now he doesn't eat all of his for and will lie down on his stomach(not in a ball) and just look at the wall or nap and he doesn't run on his wheel as much, sometimes he will just sit around until 2-4 am without running or eating all of his food. I feed him good kibble called Blue from Blue Buffalo co. and give him meal worms and bell peppers for treats, Does he have a cold or maybe is he malnourished? Im confused and I really want to see him running and eating well again.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmm, how old is he? Does his poop look normal, and is it the same amount? Has the temperature been regulated, and if so, has it changed recently? Quill loss? You say he isn't eating all of his food, but is he still eating? Any weight loss? You should count his kibble/measure water to make sure, and syringe feed him if he isnt eating/drinking

You havent described any symptoms of a cold...have you heard sneezing or weird, wheezy breathing? Is his nose runny or has he been licking it more than usual? 

Sorry for all the questions, but it might help us figure it out. It is never a bad idea to bring him to a vet, even if its just an introduction/wellness check up. Trust me, its easier for them to have your info now, rather than be filling out a million papers at 2AM in the emergency vet clinic with a sick hedgie.


----------



## crazydevil123 (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I really can't say how old he is because I didn't buy him, my mom found him in the grass at an apartment complex she manages, someone just left him outside when they moved, but he is pretty little. His poop does looks normal but he isnt pooping as much as he normally would. Yes he is still eating all of his food but it takes him all night. He is drinking around the same maybe a little less, no quill loss and his weight seems fine. He is breathing more heavy then normal and I have seen boogers on his nose a couple times in the last 2 days.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If he's breathing heavier than usual and has discharge from his nose that's creating "boogers" then he could easily have an URI which is going to need antibiotics. You need to take him to the vet as soon as you can. Untreated URI can turn into pneumonia very quickly and that can be fatal.


----------



## crazydevil123 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok I will take him as soon as I can


----------

